# Solid Orange Light (sorry post wrong?)



## valuablewowtime (Aug 17, 2006)

Alrihgt have a dell desktop pc, i dont know much else about it at this time other then it wont start up. It is running window Xp

Weve (my family and i) have had it for a couple of years. Last night i was playing WoW and the screen froze and then about 30 mins or so later my computer just shut down on its on (it wouldnt shut down during those 30 mins even if i was holding the button in) Now when i start it up the light that should be green on the pc, is just a solid orange. It doesnt go from green to orange, just straight to orange from the moment the button is pressed, now i did notice that when i turn it off then turn it back on the monitor light turns green like its going on and then goes to its off state.

Now this has happened before when the power in the house went out abruptly. All i did was unplug it in the back, plugged it back in and it started right up and worked fine for the next two days up to last night.

I tried the same this time around but nothing happens, i left it off for the remainder of the night (4-5 hours, i was up late) thinking that it was overheated, woke up turned it on same problem. Left it on for a few hours just thinking the boot up was taking an extremely long time and still nothing.


Any help or views on the problem and resolving the problem are greatly appreaciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

We had a model of Dell at work that had this same problem. 
Try this. Hold in the power button and unplug the computer. Keep holding the button until the amber light goes out. Now plug it back in. If the power button does not glow amber, it should power on. If it is still amber, you will have to replace the power supply. Replacing the PSU fixed all the ones I had this problem with.

We never could get Dell to admit they had a bad batch of power supplies, but we replaced 100's of these all over my school system and the replacement supplies never had this problem.


----------

